# PVC Survival Bow



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

I was talking with my dad and he was showing me a PVC bow that he made, saw it on youtube. We were both surprised at how well it worked and easy it was to make. Here is a link to the one he made. Dad used a heat gun instead of the stove. There are several versions out there, and all seem pretty easy to make. I don't know how well the other versions work, but thought this was an easy functional bow that could work in a pinch.


----------

